# Campsite off / Near M5 Worcester



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I am trying to find a large campsite situated off the M5 Worster way. Someone recomended it to me a couple of weeks ago, the name escapes me and www.google.co.uk for the moment.

A family described it to me as being similar to La Croix du View Mont at Berny Riviere.

Anyone?

Trev.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev. I don't know the site in France, the only site i know near Worcester is Millhouse Caravan site. Its on the A449 just off the M5
Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Site*

Hello Sid!

Thanks for the reply.

La Croix Du View pont < Click here

Trev.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

we used peachly farm once, which was quite a suprise! Nice little secluded place under the trees with everything there - you can even go quad biking!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

teemyob said:


> A family described it to me as being similar to La Croix du View Mont at Berny Riviere.
> 
> Trev.


Millhouse Caravan site, not got quite the same ring to it, has it :lol:

Andrew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*same*

Not realy Andrew, I should have written the recomendation down.

Where has the thanks and events attended gone off the avatar info BTW?

Trev.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We like the one at North Piddle (yes, really) called White Hall. It's adults only, choice of grass or hard standing, and not too far from Worcester or the M5 - about equidistant from each in fact. Nice dog walks across the fields at the back, and good pubs in easy reach.

Tel number is 01905 381248 and you can see pics of the place at here


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try a bottle or two of Piddle in the Hole while you are there.

Equally seriously!  

Or if you don't fancy piddling in holes, try the snow, wind or dark 8O 8O .

>> See here <<

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Worcester*

Hi

I like the CCC @ Blackmore, which whilst quite a few miles from Worcester does have a bus service from outside the gate to Worcester and Great Malvern.

Russell


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

is this the one you're thinking of:- Ketch Caravan Park, Worcester WR5 3HW tel 01905 820430
It's about 5mins from Jct 7 M5 ( about 5 mins from my house) and is directly on the banks of the river Severn. Really nice spot although pitches are quite small


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Court End Farm. Right on the banks of the River Avon. Good fishing.
Don't tell anyone....its our little secret :wink:

Ooops! Forgot, Eckington, nr Pershore. C&CC CS. Aren't abbreviations great!?


----------

